

Ask HN: Recommend to me a good translation service - MattBearman

Hi All,<p>I'm currently wrapping up the finishing touches to a massive BugMuncher.com update.<p>Part of that update is internationalization, so of course I need a bunch of text translated into a number of languages (initially 5 or so).<p>I've never used any translation services before, and the HN crowd hasn't steered me wrong before, so I thought I'd call on your collective wisdom to recommend me one that won't cost the earth, but gives accurate results, in a reasonable time.<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Matt
======
jason_tko
Try MyGengo.com, a Japanese startup here in Tokyo.

~~~
MattBearman
Thanks for the tip, they look pretty good

